# The Batman: Erstes Video zeigt Robert Pattinson im Kostüm



## Felix Schuetz (14. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Batman: Erstes Video zeigt Robert Pattinson im Kostüm* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Batman: Erstes Video zeigt Robert Pattinson im Kostüm*


----------



## Cobar (14. Februar 2020)

Ich hasse euren dauernden Clickbait Müll...


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2020)

Gut das Batman nur nachts arbeitet sonst würde er im Licht glitzern


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ich hasse euren dauernden Clickbait Müll...


... warum jetzt genau?! 

Also was verspricht denn die angebliche clickbait-Müll Überschrift, was der Artikel mit dem Video dann nicht hält?


----------



## SOTColossus (14. Februar 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ich hasse euren dauernden Clickbait Müll...


Hast Du einen vollwertigen 4k Kinotrailer erwartet? Das Video zeigt genau, was versprochen wurde. Dass es scheinbar mit einer Kartoffel im Dunklen gefilmt wurde, macht es noch nicht zu einem Clickbait.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2020)

SOTColossus schrieb:


> Hast Du einen vollwertigen 4k Kinotrailer erwartet? Das Video zeigt genau, was versprochen wurde. Dass es scheinbar mit einer Kartoffel im Dunklen gefilmt wurde, macht es noch nicht zu einem Clickbait.


Hehe ... bei Kartoffel musste ich ein wenig grinsen.

Ich verstehe das hier mehr als ein Teaser-Häppchen, wahrscheinlich möchte man nicht alles sofort zeigen, sondern nur ein wenig um den Film mit diesem Darsteller interessanter zu machen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Februar 2020)

Der Anzug erinnert mich optisch an den aus Arkham Knight. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Fraiser_ (14. Februar 2020)

Großartiges Video. Ich habe meinen Monitor noch etwas dunkler gestellt, damit ich noch weniger erkenne.


----------



## Lucatus (16. Februar 2020)

der Anzug ist nice aber einen Batman Film ohne Christian Bale werde ich mir nicht geben


----------

